

McDonald's says they were polite to Steve Mann - motoford
http://www.technolog.msnbc.msn.com/technology/technolog/mcdonalds-claims-employees-didnt-assault-cyborg-893938

======
motoford
I just noticed Steve Mann looks a lot like the Hamburgler.

Maybe this was all just a big misunderstanding.

